# insurance and adult children



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Husbands daughter is no longer covered under his insurance and now we find out....

if the doctor does not call to verify coverage, we will get stuck with the bill.

I called the insurance company and they said it was up to us to call all her doctors and let them know she is no longer covered.

DOES THAT SOUND RIGHT?

seems we will not know who he doctor will be as she abuses the insurance and goes to ALL KINDS of docs for a pimple or rash...

Insurance company said we have to call all the doctors?
WTF?
that doesn't sound right to me. Since she is of legal age and 
just because she wants to use it, we will get stuck with the bill?

am I really supposed to call every doctor she has been to to alert them she is not covered? Isn't that not the docotrs ofice job?
According to the insurance company, its not !

can someone explain this to me? as to why its our responsibility 
because she will use the insurance and is not covered under the plan... that we will have to pay.. or CALL THE DOCS to let them know she is not on the plan

as all the bills go back to us... not her. Are we going to end up on court to make her pay us back for the doctor bills?
why is that our responsibility to notify docs she is not insured? isn't that what they are supposed to do? verify coverage ?

wtf?


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Well that is correct, if she is of legal age and not in college under the age of 24 I believe, SHE is responsible for her bills.

not you or your husband, SHE IS and is responsible for the payments.

now if you wish to help her with her bills that is fine.

If she is over 18 and not in college, she is a legal adult and has to pay her own bills.

this is nothing new.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

She is not paying her co-pays
and after talking to husband we figured out what to do...

along with the payment for co-pays which come directly to 
my husband via collection agency...
we make the payment with a note to all concerned and to doctors offices...that she is no longer on the policy.

Hope this ends it as we are tired of paying her bills. Husband
said he isn't even going to ask her for the co-pay money as she will just refuse to pay.
so........
she is no longer on his insurance ( yes she is over legal age)
because she is abusing the privledge of being on it. Her going to the doctor weekly for a pimple or small rash is about to end.
She has done nothing but abuse it and us with her refusal to pay her co-pay.


----------

